# To newspaper combine or not?



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

Two weak Nucs..one is a 5 frame deep the other a five over 5.

The single has some larvae and worker brood..I did not see a Queen. They are on 4 frames. Bringing in pollen but not taking syrup.

The other has nectar, pollen and some capped honey in the top 5 frames. This hive is not taking up syrup. In the lower box there are 4 deep frames and one medium frame that has the lower portion extended with comb so it now resembles a deep frame. Most of the bees are the extended dad ant frame and 2 deep frames. There is a Queen cell that looks like a Queen exited it and another that was chewed out from the side. There are eggs...but some cells have 2 eggs...all in the bottom and none on the sides...none of the cells have a pile up of eggs in them. However there is some drone brood and no evidence of worker brood at this time. I did no see a Queen.

I will look at these Nucs again but likely will not get to them for 2 weeks.

If one hive has larvae and some worker brood and the other has larvae but only drone brood should I put the drone brood Nucs over the other with newspaper between?

If they prove to have no Queens should I then put them above a Queen right single deep? If there are laying workers is it safe to combine them over a Queen right hive or may they kill the Queen right Queen...that is something I don't want at this time of year!

Or if I have a hive that continues to produce only drone brood should I simply shake out that nuc and hope the good bees find a home in some of the other hives?

I wish I had more experience, more time and more strength


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Or if I have a hive that continues to produce only drone brood should I simply shake out that nuc and hope the good bees find a home in some of the other hives?

This time of year, that is probably the best plan.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks...it seems from another thread I am not alone with weak, Queenless Nucs late in the year. I only wish they went off the rails earlier in the season.

Is it worth observing a bit longer to be certain it is a laying worker not a young Queen I can't find.

If...worse scenario of neither small nuc being Queen right...can I then combine all those little Nucs with a Queen right 10 frame single deep by putting on a sheet of newspaper and shaking the nuc bees on frames in a top deep....assuming multiple eggs continue in the one nuc shaking it out in front of the single deep. Or if I do that will they just return to the area the nuc was in?

How best to do that if it comes down to it?

Thanks.


----------

